# Copperhead Fire Tower Stands Proud Over Shawnee State Forest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Copperhead Fire Tower, longtime area landmark stationed at Shawnee State Forest, has been recently restored.More...

More...


----------

